#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > سوال: اتصال وبکم به تلویزین ؟

## IIII

سلام دوستان . چگونه میشه وبکم کامپیوتر را به فیش AV تلویزیون وصل کرد و مستقیم رو یه کانال تصویر داشت ؟

ممنون

----------

*abady*,*pps2011*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tahaali9095

با سلام
از آنجایی که وبکم مستقلا تصویر نمیدهد بلکه با وساطتت نرم افزار و کامپیوتر تصویر میدهد این کار نشدنی هستش
بلکه باید دست به مدارات داخلی اش برد که این خودش ممکن است بشود یا نه
پس بهتر است از دوربینهای کوچک مدار بسته جهت اینکار استفاده کرد
 البته این نظر من است تا نظر دیگر دوستان چه باشد

----------

*abady*,*amen*,*IIII*,*pps2011*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## IIII

از یک فروشگاه و تعمیرات دوربین مدار بسته سوال کردم گفتند میشه !! باید فیش رابط USB رو بگیرین و وصل کنید ! 

اینجا این فیش پیدا نمیشه ! من میخوام جدا یه ولتاژ بدم و روشن بشه ! و با فیش av  وصل کنم !

ممنون

----------


## cybernova

سلام دوست عزیز 
با توجه به اینکه وبکم با تبدیل تصویر به دیتا و ارسال آن به کامپیوتر و تبدیل این دیتا به تصویر در کامپیوتر کار می کند ،تنها راه همون استفاده از تبدیل USB به RCA هست .طرز کار این تبدیل نیز به اینصورت هست که کار همون نرم افزار تبدیل دیتا به تصویر رو انجام می ده .حالا مدارش رو بشه ساخت یا قطعاتش رو گیر آورد بحثش جداست .احتمالا استفاده از یک دوربین مدار بسته ارزون بهترین گزینه است .چون هم رزولوشن بالاتری نسبت به وب کم داره و هم بی دردسره .موفق باشید

----------

*IIII*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## alinajafi

باسلام 
برادر عزیز من هم تغریبا مشکل شمارو داشتم ومی خواستم از وب کم به عنوان دوربین مدار بسته استفاده کنم بعد از کل تحقیق (بعد از خراب کردن چندین وب )کم دیدم نمیشه چون وب کم تصاویر رو تحت دیجیتال هست ولی دوربین ها همگی انالوگ اند 
بیخودی هم قول تصاویر تبدیل ها تو فروشگاه های اینترنتی نشو  
ولی میتونی اگه کارت تی وی داشتی وب کم رو وصل کنی ونرم افزار وب کم رو نصب کنی و با استفاده از کابل HDMIو یا کابل RSA  (بسته به نوع کارت گرافیک وخروجی )تصویر رو به تی وی انتقال بدی 
انشا اله مفید واقع شود

----------

*IIII*

----------

